
Show HN: WereSync Clone Linux Drive Incrementally - DonyorM
https://github.com/DonyorM/weresync
======
eb0la
The tool looks good. Check this page - it has much more information than the
project readme:

[https://github.com/DonyorM/weresync/blob/master/docs/source/...](https://github.com/DonyorM/weresync/blob/master/docs/source/weresync.rst)

~~~
DonyorM
That's one of the doc pages. You can see it rendered in pretty html here:
[https://pythonhosted.org/WereSync/weresync.html](https://pythonhosted.org/WereSync/weresync.html)

------
DonyorM
WereSync takes a Linux drive and effectively clones the drive, creating a
bootable copy. It is currently still a little rough and focused on Ubuntu with
Grub, but new features are being added frequently. You're welcome to join!

